# A New  One



## Ilovesoap (Nov 16, 2010)

_English Garden_- _an earthy floral with notes of citrus and fresh rosemary; beautifully awakens memories of an English Cottage Garden._

Cut pics!


----------



## BakingNana (Nov 16, 2010)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## cwarren (Nov 16, 2010)

ABSOLUTLY BEAUTIFUL !!


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 17, 2010)

Pretty!


----------



## ChrissyB (Nov 17, 2010)

This is beautiful!
Would love to see cut pics too Please!!


----------



## nattynoo (Nov 17, 2010)

Looks so pretty... agreed... would love to see it cut too.


----------



## agriffin (Nov 17, 2010)

oh that's pretty!  Please post cut pics!  I love pink soap.


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Nov 17, 2010)

Beautiful!  Cut pics please!


----------



## glenolam (Nov 17, 2010)

Beautiful!!


----------



## llineb (Nov 17, 2010)

Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tespring (Nov 17, 2010)

That is a really beautiful soap!  Great job!


----------



## Jezzy (Nov 18, 2010)

Beautiful!!! Post some pics when you cut it!


----------



## pgnlady (Nov 18, 2010)

Soooo feminine and pretty.  I love it.


----------



## dubnica (Nov 18, 2010)

WOW GORGEOUS!


----------



## Ilovesoap (Nov 19, 2010)

Cut pics added post no. 1


----------



## heyjude (Nov 19, 2010)

Outstanding!  I love your delicate swirls.


----------



## dubnica (Nov 19, 2010)

OMG I just love this soap...what did you use for color?


----------



## Ilovesoap (Nov 19, 2010)

> OMG I just love this soap...what did you use for color?



Thank you all so much for the kind words. I have been working very hard to teach myself how to do some of the beautiful swirl work I see that so many of you do. 

I used ultramarine pink and td to color.


----------



## rszuba (Nov 19, 2010)

ooohhh. that is georgeous.


----------



## flowersoap (Nov 19, 2010)

So Pretty!! Good Job!!


----------



## ewenique (Nov 20, 2010)

Lovely soap


----------



## chrisnkelley (Nov 21, 2010)

That's so pretty!


----------



## ministeph (Nov 21, 2010)

wow so beautiful! amazing.


----------

